# Hard Lemonade



## Dufresne11 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi All,

It took some serious experimenting this winter to get this right but I have made several batches of this over the winter. It has been a hit with everyone, including the owner of my local wine making supply store. 



Hard Lemonade
3 gallons
•	Mix Starter Solution
o	¼ can of Frozen Lemonade Concentrate (No Sulfites – check the label)
o	1 tsp DAP
o	1 liter water heated to 104 degrees
o	Sugar to 1.030 
o	¾ tsp of yeast nutrient
o	1 package of Premier Cuvee yeast
•	Mix this well and let sit for 24 hours. Do not pitch this if it hasn’t sat for 24 hours minimum.

•	After 24 hours pitch the starter solution (which should be bubbling away) into your primary fermentation vessel ( I used a 6 gallon food grade pail) with the following:

o	Remaining ¾ can of lemonade concentrate
o	5 more cans of lemonade concentrate (2 cans per gallon)
o	Water to 3 gallon mark
•	Pitch the yeast starter
o	Add 1 tsp of yeast energizer
o	Let ferment dry
o	Backsweeten to taste with simple syrup
o	Add P-Meta and Sorbate 
I have not found that aging it does much for it. It is very good right away.


----------

